# Who are THEY and what are THEY up to? #179



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Sas expresses his love for humanity. THEY! Who are THEY and what are THEY up to? We also give you the prediction to end all predictions.

https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/dentonandsasshow/episodes/2019-11-04T22_49_46-08_00


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

What the heck is this "podcast" crap?

What is "Denton and Sasquatch?" Some sort of cult? Freaks!!!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Sasq my boy,

Sound actually does not go through one's Ear Lobe, sound waves actually travel through the Auditory Canal through the Tympanic Membrane and into the Inner Ear where the magic of sound occurs.

The Earlobe or lobulus auriculae is just connective tissue and shit. 

Slippy :vs_wave:


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

@Denton and @Sasquatch

I enjoyed the part about litter because I am eco-friendly !


----------



## Marica (May 5, 2019)

Slippy said:


> Sasq my boy,
> 
> Sound actually does not go through one's Ear Lobe, sound waves actually travel through the Auditory Canal through the Tympanic Membrane and into the Inner Ear where the magic of sound occurs.
> 
> ...


Tympanic membrane vibrates according to the frequency of the compression (sound) wave--> sets middle ear ossicles (malleus--> incus--> stapes) in motion, i.e., converts the energy of sound to mechanical energy--> energy goes through oval window into inner ear (cochlea) where through the magic of ion channels in hair cells it is converted to electrical energy, i.e., the currency the brain trades in.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Slippy said:


> @Denton and @Sasquatch
> 
> I enjoyed the part about litter because I am eco-friendly !
> 
> View attachment 101225


Me too!

We should abolish, the rings around, Uranus!!!


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Sasq my boy,
> 
> Sound actually does not go through one's Ear Lobe, sound waves actually travel through the Auditory Canal through the Tympanic Membrane and into the Inner Ear where the magic of sound occurs.
> 
> ...


I bet you're the guy who during space battle scenes in movies says "that's not accurate because fire cant happen in space".

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Behar proves that the idiots on your TV want to destroy this nation and that your guns are in danger.

https://www.foxnews.com/media/joy-behars-guns-second-amendment


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Denton said:


> Behar proves that the idiots on your TV want to destroy this nation and that your guns are in danger.
> 
> https://www.foxnews.com/media/joy-behars-guns-second-amendment


You give her too much credit. She is a dolt. The people who REALLY want to destroy this nation call her a useful idiot.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Sasquatch said:


> You give her too much credit. She is a dolt. The people who REALLY want to destroy this nation call her a useful idiot.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Exactly. I'm not giving her any more credit than that. Those like her are nothing more than a collective Goebbels for the Destroyers of Nations.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Trump's gonna run on California: oh yeah, Mr Sasquatch.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Denton said:


> Behar proves that the idiots on your TV want to destroy this nation and that your guns are in danger.
> 
> https://www.foxnews.com/media/joy-behars-guns-second-amendment


I have never hit a woman in my life, but for Joy Behar and the women on "The View", I would happily make an exception.


----------

